# Airlessco lp540



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone is selling for $450 here in Inland Empire, CA, Craigslist.org just in case anyone interested. Seem like a fair deal.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Softy said:


> Someone is selling for $450 here in Inland Empire, CA, Craigslist.org just in case anyone interested. Seem like a fair deal.


just bought it sorry :thumbup:

just kidding, I wouldn't know others will here since they know the pumps, have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You still banging out NC Softy?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a Great Deal for a really good pump.

There are no metal to metal moving parts. These things last for ever and I think these pumps go for $1400 to $1500 new.

I have one and love it

Pat


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> just bought it sorry :thumbup:
> 
> just kidding, I wouldn't know others will here since they know the pumps, have a good one :thumbsup:


C'mon if it from Home Depot it must be good.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You still banging out NC Softy?


I'm still banging somethin but not NC


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic, you got 695 how often a cheapskate like you repack your machine?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I looked and could not find it? do you have a link?

Never mind - I found it

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tls/2408133218.html


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

after looking at it, id go with a new titain 440 for a few buck more JMHO


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm also wondering what graco is doing to these things if anything. I noticed the other day in my paint store that they now say "A division of Graco" on them now" I wonder if they are the same just with a different name?

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ncpaint knows these sprayers really good and I think Wolfgang is familiar with them as well


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In another post here someone mentioned how the speeflos were so good because of the slow stroke sped. Airlessco is similar and has a slow stroke speed as well. I have an old one from before the models that included a filter, a 4100sl, and it is a tank.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Ncpaint knows these sprayers really good and I think Wolfgang is familiar with them as well


Great pump. Depending on the HD, if it is a rental unit that is for sale, they have complete records on usage and maintenance done. I've seen better looking and maintained pumps from them than I have in most painter's inventory. BTW: from personal experience the 540 will outdo the 440 any day with a helluva lot less problems and stress on the pump.

I know everyone has their favorite brands/mfg's and we all feel a sort of loyalty to them - I was the same way. Once I started trying others is when I learned to be a little more open-minded.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Ncpaint knows these sprayers really good and I think Wolfgang is familiar with them as well


So far no changes :thumbup: Well, they made the prime valve a bit smaller so it doesnt stick out the side as much. They dropped the "LP460". Now its LP500, and LP600. The SL810 is gone, but the SL1100 is the same.

They added a few "Graco" pumps to the Airlessco line. Anything below the LP500 is a relabeled Graco. 

The Airlessco SP300 is the same as the Graco Magnum X9 just to name one.

So far im pretty impressed with the way Graco is handling the purchase of Airlessco. Usually when one company buys out another, its a death sentence, or they are just buying the name to relabel their stuff. Graco has done none of that. They streamlined the line, killed a couple of the in between size pumps, and kept the workhorses as is. Good job Graco :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

There are several LP540s on ebay right now. Many below $500.

I love my 540, well built pump.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

NCPaint is correct no changes and after talking to Scott at Graco Tech Support he said they have no plans to change anytime soon. Be careful of buying it from Home Depot though as Wolfgang said they keep real good records and I have had 8 or 9 come into my shop in the last year and need a piston 1 or 3 weeks after purchase. they have it down pat I guess


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> NCPaint is correct no changes and after talking to Scott at Graco Tech Support he said they have no plans to change anytime soon. Be careful of buying it from Home Depot though as Wolfgang said they keep real good records and I have had 8 or 9 come into my shop in the last year and need a piston 1 or 3 weeks after purchase. they have it down pat I guess


I had one from HD with a blown board about a month after the guy bought it. I dont know how well the HD pumps get serviced by their techs.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm definitely not stating that all HD pumps are maintained well. I know some who bought from them and never a problem and one guy who got a lemon - though HD did exchange it for him though they had no obligation to. I have just had great luck and work out of all mine, with no down-time other than scheduled maintenance.

I pulled one of my oldest ones out of storage a couple of weeks ago after sitting well over a year with nothing run through it. Flushed it, put it in paint, and sprayed away. Worked like it always did.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have one from HD that I bought for around $500 and I have run hundreds of gallons through it without issue. The only thing I have had happen is the ball on the check valve will stick if it's stored dry. Talked to an Airlessco guy and he said to just store it wet and I haven't had the problem since. The thing is a beast and for that price it has paid for itself more than 10 tmes over.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Softy said:


> Workaholic, you got 695 how often a cheapskate like you repack your machine?


I guessed since you don't answer meant you're not a cheapskate...big spender.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Softy said:


> I guessed since you don't answer meant you're not a cheapskate...big spender.


Rebuild them as needed. A good sign that it needs to be rebuilt is when paint is leaking by the piston. Another good way to tell is if the pump is at pressure, but the piston is moving when the motor is off. Anytime your pump has one of those signs, its time to fix it. Many times guys overlook this because the pump is still working "good enough"....that may be true, but the longer you let it happen, the more likely you'll need more expensive parts replaced when you rebuild it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> Workaholic, you got 695 how often a cheapskate like you repack your machine?


Yep a couple of them. I repack on average every 2-3 years. It comes down to when your pump needs it though, if you are spraying a lot of material you may need to do it more often, if you are leaking paint onto the piston or if your pump is struggling on the strokes or no longer holding pressure. Those are signs of a repack and they can also be signs of other problems. 



Softy said:


> I'm still banging somethin but not NC


I got you confused with someone else I think but with a name like Softy you can't be banging on much. :laughing:



Softy said:


> I guessed since you don't answer meant you're not a cheapskate...big spender.


Big spender in the peak times and thrifty in the winter. :jester:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to know you're part of Obama Economic Recovery Acts.


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

i know the Airlessco LP540 are great for walls & exteriors, etc. i was wondering how are they for int. trim & doors? or does it just depends on the tip? are the fine-finish tips needed?

yeah, i haven't done a lot of int. spraying;

but i have a job coming up with new doors, and i'm looking to buy a machine. i was actually thinking of that new milwaukee - airless/HVLP. but i don't know, sounds to good to be true for $379.-!!! :confused1:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rjensen ptg said:


> i know the Airlessco LP540 are great for walls & exteriors, etc. i was wondering how are they for int. trim & doors? or does it just depends on the tip? are the fine-finish tips needed?
> 
> yeah, i haven't done a lot of int. spraying;
> 
> but i have a job coming up with new doors, and i'm looking to buy a machine. i was actually thinking of that new milwaukee - airless/HVLP. but i don't know, sounds to good to be true for $379.-!!! :confused1:


It is. Not heard good things about them.

LP540 or the new LP500 is perfect for most int/ext applications. Its not spec'd for elasto or block fill....but they can handle it occasionally. 

Yes you would need a FF tip depending on the product.


----------

